

Much of the established news industry is being blown away. Yet news is thriving - mjfern
http://www.economist.com/opinion/displaystory.cfm?story_id=13642689

======
swombat
As usual, the Economist provides a sane, well thought out viewpoint of this
matter.

It's one paper that I will happily pay for.

~~~
Create
...they went out of business, because "news" [whatever that may mean] was not
coming from fact based journalism* (not unlike the failed record/movie/media
business).

They eventually have to pay the price for not delivering what they were
supposed to. The REAL problem is the consequences of failing to inform the
public (as opposed to disinform, e.g. The Economist on warmongering).
Unsurprisingly, The Econ. fails to address this (most important) issue.

* see Manufacturing Consent: it should have been a warning taken seriously.

~~~
anamax
> see Manufacturing Consent: it should have been a warning taken seriously.

They did take it seriously. They thought that they were manufacturing the
correct consent. (To be fair, their major disagreement with Chomsky was over
what consent to manufacture and they're not as far from apart as Chomsky would
have you believe. Compare Candidate Obama with President Obama.)

------
patrickg-zill
Want market share? Try the truth! Or at least, a level of intelligence in your
reporting that doesn't insult.

